# Montgomery Ward 11/40 Lawn Tractor



## uf90t37 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just acquired a Montgomery Ward 11 Hp 40 inch cut lawn tractor. It is not running right now. I am looking a owner manual and/or a repair manual for it. Best I can tell the serial number is 41-024-1049. Also has some numbers on it that say TMO33901A0033D. Anyone out there have any info on this lawn tractor?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, that is a classic. You could probably get the engine manual at the Mfg website. Owners manual for that is a long shot, since the internet was not such a big source of that type info when Monkey Wards folded.


----------



## uf90t37 (Apr 2, 2010)

flman said:


> Wow, that is a classic. You could probably get the engine manual at the Mfg website. Owners manual for that is a long shot, since the internet was not such a big source of that type info when Monkey Wards folded.


My tractor is a rear bagger and has the bags and all. The guy I got it from today said he put a new briggs and stratton engine in it but could not get it to run so he just gave up on it and it has been sitting for two years or so. Don't know how much trouble it will be to fix or if it will be worth it. It is in pretty good shape overall. I found an owner's manual for a model that is close to this one. The manual says it is for a TMO-33902A. My tractor is a TMO-33901A. The pictures in the manual look like my tractor as far as I can tell. I haven't unloaded it from my trailer yet. Maybe tomorrow I can unload it and look it over real close. Thanks for your response.


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

The "TMO" models were made by MTD. You will have to call MTD as their website only goes back about 20 years for brands they made for others. When you call them, they can give you an MTD model number.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Jun 22, 2010)

I have The TMO 33901A as well having a hard time finding a 20" left hand blade at a decent price. Mtd has discontinued it and the 6.5" bladecant find one for under $40.00 What do you need to know from the manual happy to help.


----------

